# Drilling holes and mistakes



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What do you guys do when your drill a hole and you were off by couple?

Yesterday I installed the Ram Tube and one of the hole was misplaced. Currently I just used some Lexel and covered it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*one word!!*



SeaSalt said:


> What do you guys do when your drill a hole and you were off by couple?
> 
> Yesterday I installed the Ram Tube and one of the hole was misplaced. Currently I just used some Lexel and covered it.


Ducktape!!!!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Fill it with some Goop and keep on going.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

The hardware stores sell those plastic automotive plugs in the fastener section. A drop of goop and just push it in, Looks like it was done on purpose and you can still use the hole later if the need arises.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

you are so screwed


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

Depending on the manufacturer, most make a plastic welding kit to reseal holes.
Chad


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Ducktape!!!!



As I always say if you cant fix it then...Duck It


or can you say "bail"


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just used lexel to cover up the hole...

I measured twice too, I think I slipped little bit to the right because its plastic, slippery. One lesson I learned is, drill smaller hole first then go in there with bigger drill bit.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have the heat gun that wildy used to repair their boats, If you are this way and have a few extra pieces of plastic, I can fix the holes so you will not notice them.


----------

